# Seeding in sodic soil and gypsum



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can anyone give me advice on seeding in sodic soil? I am mostly trying to decide if I should apply gypsum to the bare soil before seeding or if I should wait until after seed down and if so how long after?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I have no experience or knowledge about sodic soil so can't answer your question. My guess is that you'd want to do all you can ahead of time to get the soil in good condition to receive the seed. But I don't know how long you'd have to wait to seed after applying. Or how long to wait to apply after seeding, Maybe you can call your local extension office and ask them for advice. You're probably not the only one around in your area with sodic soil. Here is a webpage:
http://msuextension.org/localoffices.cfm


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@jhealy748 If you think you have sodic soil based on my comment regarding your SS test---Don't. It was only meant to be an example of why you might want to get another test done using an established testing method. Although the odds are that you don't have an adverse Sodium issue (Sodic soils are >15% of CEC, but Na levels greater than 5% can exhibit soil structure/reduced water percolation/soil crusting/swelling/cracking), the SS bar graph for Na is pegged, (Alkaline sodic soils commonly have a pH >8), the SS test pH is 7.5, but SS says their reported pH can be .5 low than actual pH, and Montana is one of the Great Plains states in which sodic soils do occur. So, although remote, it's a possibility. Seeing as this is new construction with freshly graded soil and prior to turf establishment, incorporating ANY amendment (K, P, S, Lime, micros, OM or gypsum etc.) can be done now prior to turf install with little downside.
Don't treat your soil without reliable evidence of a condition or shortage. Sorry if I sent you on a snipe mission.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

I will definitely call the extension office and see what advice I can get there thanks for the idea! And ridgerunner,don't worry you didn't send me on any wild goose chase or anything I just have been talking to a local golf course that is just a quarter mile away from me and they have had a lot of the same issues so they have been helping me work through a few things and this was one of the things they said really helped them. I did order another soil test so I can get a more accurate reading as a base line going forward. The biggest issue we have where I am at is it is well water and it has quite a bit of sodium so I am guessing that is where it is coming from. I am just thinking a good dose of gypsum before seeding will offset the fact that I am going to be watering off and on quite a bit during seeding with salty water. We do have a lot of alkali in my area but I haven't noticed any real issues with it where I am at directly so I think ill be good to go!


----------

